# One eye is significantly lighter than the other?



## Alli.baby (Oct 19, 2013)

I noticed when we first brought Ally home one eye was a little lighter than the other. Now at 3 months old it's becoming more obvious that she has one chocolate colored eye and one is a grayish brown and significantly getting lighter. She was actually at the vet last night and she's seen another vet but I have yet to ask about her eye color. Has anyone else had an issue with their GSD having different color eyes? Is this normal? Thanks in advance for all opinions! Happy Holidays!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Alli.baby said:


> I noticed when we first brought Ally home one eye was a little lighter than the other. Now at 3 months old it's becoming more obvious that she has one choc
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My friend had a pup with one very dark eye and one very light honey brown, I love it to be honest.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bradb (Apr 21, 2013)

My 10 month old GSD has always had that. I like it too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Please show us a photo, I bet it's beautiful.


----------



## wdkiser (May 7, 2013)

+1 on the photo, would love to see it.


----------



## Alli.baby (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks so much. I thought it could've been an eye problem. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alli.baby (Oct 19, 2013)

Okay. Here's the best I can do for now. Notice the inner iris of her left eye.








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alli.baby (Oct 19, 2013)

Zoom and yall can see it really good! It looks almost green in the pic.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

it's probably not a problem but i'm not a Vet. in the show world
i think that's a problem but that's based on a standard not
medical.


----------



## Alli.baby (Oct 19, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> it's probably not a problem but i'm not a Vet. in the show world
> i think that's a problem but that's based on a standard not
> medical.


Thank you. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Alli.baby said:


> Okay. Here's the best I can do for now. Notice the inner iris of her left eye.
> View attachment 149498
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It's not a problem. It's just like when a husky gets a brown eye and blue eye.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alli.baby (Oct 19, 2013)

GSDlover143 said:


> It's not a problem. It's just like when a husky gets a brown eye and blue eye.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks so much!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

